# Aqua Clear Filter Problem



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Early this year I was in the market for a new filter for my 55 gallon African Cichlid tank when my LFS guy recommended the Aqua Clear 50 power filter. I was upgrading from a Walmart brand Aqua Tech series power filters which lagged seriously behind with water flow and keeping the water as clear as I liked. My LFS guy said the Aqua Clear was fantastic and that it would keep my water crystal clear, and so I purchased it with some excitement. I went home, set it up and immediately noticed that it was pumping much more water through than my previous filter, in fact I ran them together in the same tank and this new filter ran circles around the Aqua Tech series. My water was really clear and my fish were as happy as they had ever been. Then one day, I say about 2 months after I had purchased the new Aqua Clear, I came home and found about 10 to 15 gallons of water on the floor and into my carpet suspecting that it was coming from the Aqua Clear filter. In anger I pulled an all nighter and moved the entire fish tank out of the master bedroom and into the garage. 

Fast forward a few months, now in the middle of the summer I have now forgotten about the incident. Now I needed a power filter for my 29 gallon community tank that's in my daughter's room. So because I liked the way the Aqua Clear is working in my garage tank I decide to go with the Aqua Clear 30 power filter for this other tank. I go into the pet shop, purchase it, set it up, and again sitting side by side next to another Aqua Tech series filter it just kicks *** pumping water flow through at least double the rate if not more. However, fast forward about two to three months and I come home to about 5 gallons of water in my carpet again. 

Honestly, I am completely frustrated with these filers. While the Aqua Tech series is not the best series of power filters, I never had a leakage problem. I have used Aqueon Filters in the past, and also never had this kind of problem. While I like these Aqua Clear filters I am afraid to use them any more and just wondering if anyone else has had this experience, and what you would recommend. Any thoughts or insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Aquaclear filters are fairly leak proof, unless you didn't turn the motor all the way into position I don't see how it can leak, check to make sure the o-ring on the motor isn't cracked or dry, but as long as the case isn't cracked, it has to overflow back into the tank.

also, when purchasing a new filter, you should go for double filtration on the tank, i run an AC50 on my 29 and AC110s on my 55, never had any problems and the water is super clean.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't see a crack in the o-ring. I just cleaned out the entire filter, it was very dirty, looked like it was time for some basic maintenance. Could it be that there may have been some blockage? I know with the single pad filters, that they can get pretty dirty and not cause your filter to leak or overflow, or at least I never had that problem. But when it comes these filters where your adding several layers of filtration products (sponge, carbon insert and and biomax insert), would excessive waste build up force it to over flow? Or does the Aqua Clear Product protect against that?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have used many different AC filters and have nothing but good things to say about them. The only time I have had a leak issue with any filter is if it somehow goes unlevel. The AC filters have a tab on the bottom that can adjust to the tank to level them. If for whatever reason they moved or aren't level to start and with the filter getting dirty i could see it possible to have an overflow issue. Water will run down. So check to make sure those tabs are in order. I broke mine off before and simply put something between the filter and the tank to level it off.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with hotwingz, possibly if the filter was really uneven, it may trickle down.

but if the level is good, even if the media basket becomes clogged, which would take a while, the overflow is still a good 1/2" lower than the back edge of the casing, it can't overflow in any direction other than the tank, there is even a lower overflow on the intake part of the filter to prevent problems if the basket is clogged and cant circulate any water.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya without it being unlevel and seals are good I don't see any other way it leaks.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, I called customer service for the makers of Aqua Clear, and they told me it was a leveling issue. I adjusted the leveling and I'm hoping this solves the problem. So the idea with keeping your filter level is to make sure that there is an equal distribution of water on all sides right? So that the water inside the filter does not lean to far in one direction or another?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the leveler makes sure the filter is tipped towards your tank.I don't understand how the filter could have leaked once and worked fine after being re set up?
If the filter is not tipped towards the tank then I guess some water could go out the back,but something would have had to make it un level for that to happen.I have 2 AQs and have never had a problem with either(one is like 7 years old).


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

yeah, just level the top, front to back


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never heard of one leaking. If the all of the filtration gets blocked the water by-passes it and goes around it.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

So wait, level the water evenly in the filter, or have the leveling lean forward a little toward the tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lean the filter so the back of it is higher than the front(where the water goes out).This way water can only come out in tank.If the leveler is broken or missing placing a piece of wood inbetween tank and filter body will tip it into the tank.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

I've always tilted them towards the tank real good. No matter how terribly I abused them they'd never leak.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I know I'm a latecomer to this thread, but as a devoted AquaClear user (I currently run an AC50 on my ten gallon, with a foam prefilter to slow it down), I can say I've had the exact same problem twice. The first time was because the leveling arm built into the bottom of the filter housing actually broke one night, the second time the vibration of the filter caused the arm to retract and the filter to lean away from the tank.

Either way, I'm 100% sure that was your problem. Please let us know if it proves to be something else.


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, if you don't tilt it forward, it may overflow once the sponge gets clogged. I run an AC50 and a Fluval C3 on my 29 gal. The C3 is a better filter IMO.


----------

